# WTF is up with my banner!!?



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Nevermind its back


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

looks good to me


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

In the future always save your banners and if they arn't showing up just re-host them.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Nevermind its back, sorry guys. Thread closed


----------

